# Bionicon aufgefunden-wer vermisst es?



## lonleyrider (7. März 2012)

In Frankfurt wurde durch die Polizei bei zwielichtigen Gestalten ein Bionicon aufgefunden, welches allerdings nicht als gestohlen / verloren gemeldet wurde!
Wer kann sagen, wem so ein Bike gestohlen wurde oder weiß, zu wem es gehört?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wusel_ffm (8. März 2012)

Endlich mal andersherum

nen Bike zuviel jetzt wird der Fahrer gesucht. Meins ist es leider nicht (hatte auch kein Bionicon) aber ich drück die Daumen. War grad auch schon im Bionicon Forum um da Alarm zu schlagen aber das hast du ja auch schon gemacht. Viel glück hoffentlich findet sich der Besitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## u991 (13. März 2012)

Bei Bionicon mal mit der Rahmennummer anfragen.
Wurde beim Kauf einen Garantieverlängerung abgeschlossen, müßte man damit den Erstbesitzer ausfindig machen können.
Denke ich zumindest.
Hoffe das gute Teil kommt in seinen Stall zuück.
Gruß


----------



## lonleyrider (13. März 2012)

Hm, gute Idee, werde ich mal kommende Woche machen. Hoffentlich bringt es etwas!


----------



## u991 (28. März 2012)

Hat sich was getan?
Gruß


----------



## lonleyrider (28. März 2012)

Leider nicht. Schade, wenn man bedenkt, das irgendjemand in deutschland sich ärgert, das sein Radl weg ist....und das Rad in Frankfurt steht und darauf wartet, das sich jemand meldet!


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

wenns keiner will , ich nehm´s gern !


----------

